# General > Birdwatching >  Peregrine Falcon in Thurso

## nemosia

You may be interested to know the peregrine that appeared in Thurso in August 2005 is back again at the same spot. Last year it stayed for a few weeks and was regularly seen at Whitefield House. I was also lucky enough to watch it preying on the starling flocks over the town. 

Managed to get a couple of photos of it yesterday. Better shot attached.



Cheers,
Iain

----------


## highlander

Thank you for posting that lovely picture, its great what nature gives us to look at, if only some would open thier eyes to see it.

----------


## Kenn

These amazing birds nest here on the high rise blocks..we are fortunate to have a web cam that watches them, over the last 10 years they have raised 20 chicks in the city and for a bird that was on the verge of extinction I am delighted. Would always prefer to see them in their natural habitat though..the cliffs around our coasts and estuarys.

----------


## nirofo

It's been in Thurso for about 3 years now, it used to be on the old St. peters church, it's also been seen regularly on Thurso castle.

nirofo.

----------


## Big Jean

What an excellent photo of the Falcon . How close did you manage to get to it ?

----------


## nemosia

> What an excellent photo of the Falcon . How close did you manage to get to it ?


Thanks Jean, This is a digiscope picture taken by attaching a digital camera to a telescope. The high magnification allows you to get closeup photos from a long way off, about 50 metres in this case. It works fine as long as the subject sits still.

Iain

----------


## donnasmithy27

Great photo,I live in that flat and have looked up at the bird so many times its great to seen it close up  (to see what has been making all the mess on the ground  :Smile:  lol
Great photo once again

----------


## Big Jean

Thanks Iain.  We have recently purchased a digital camera and are still in the "lesson" stages, well at least I am ! It does take excellent pictures but I need to learn a lot more of what it can do .  Jean

----------


## nemosia

Hi Jean, Hope you have fun with the new camera. Here's a couple peregrine shots from last year.





Thnx also to Donna & Highlander.

Iain

----------


## Naefearjustbeer

Cracker of a picture, thanks for sharing. I have had the pleasure of seeing them on the nest on cliffs on the caithness coast a few times whilst paddling along. Amazing birds to watch hunting.

----------


## Liz

Thanks for posting such beautiful pictures of a magnificent bird.  Must get a new camera although doubt if I could take such good photos!

----------


## nemosia

> Thanks for posting such beautiful pictures of a magnificent bird. Must get a new camera although doubt if I could take such good photos!


 
Thanks Liz, The advantage of digital is you can keep clicking away and ditch the ones that don't come out. Guess I took about 100 shots last year with these two the best of them.

Cheers
Iain

----------


## kas

They are fantastic photos, I never tire of looking at them. I heard the bird hasnt been seen for over a week. Let us know if it reappears.

Cheers
Kas

----------


## Tugmistress

Don't know if it was the same one, but caught a blurry shot of a PF chasing a kestrel up here yesterday

sorry for the quality, but they were going so damned fast!

----------


## nemosia

Hi Tugmistress, Flight shots are always difficult so don't worry. I think what you've got here is a male Hen Harrier though.

Iain

----------


## Saveman

Yeah I think a hen harrier too...I don't think a peregrine has a fan tail.

----------


## Kenn

I had the rare reward of seeing a wild peregrine whilst travelling the road to Dunnet Head last week made the day somewhat special.

----------


## phoenix

What lovely photos he/she is beautiful!  :Smile:

----------


## kas

> Don't know if it was the same one, but caught a blurry shot of a PF chasing a kestrel up here yesterday
> 
> sorry for the quality, but they were going so damned fast!


Hey P

I saw this bird (Hen Harrier)a few weeks ago at the top of Scrabster hill whilst driving home from work, I was delighted. Fantastic birds and to see one chase a Kestrel, I am green with envy. You will see a Peregrine up there some time though. I have watched one at the Harbour earlier this year. Very sleek and fast. 

I really must take a walk up your way. Only a matter of time before the geesy ganders arrive back.

----------

